# Len & Lizzy



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 19, 2012)

Our very own moderator-star, echerub, is now engaged to a gal named Liz. Congrats, Len! :hula:

All the best, but take care. She sounds great and you'll have to try not to lose her, as you so often do with your favourite knives! :tongue:


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations Len! :happy3:


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 20, 2012)

Gratzzz


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey hey! Congratulations.


----------



## unkajonet (Sep 20, 2012)

Whoop whoop! Congrats!


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 20, 2012)

Congratulations, Len!


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 20, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 20, 2012)

You poor poor bastard. Better start thinking up excuses for unexplained packages!


----------



## ecchef (Sep 20, 2012)

There ya go! Congrats.


----------



## echerub (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

The proposal was fun, and we both had a great day


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats Len, all I will say is buy a few knives before the big day, then you don't have to justify them later.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 20, 2012)

congratulations sir. 

k.


----------



## The hekler (Sep 20, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> Congrats Len, all I will say is buy a few knives before the big day, then you don't have to justify them later.



Better yet ask some of the makers here to allow you to put them on your wedding registry ;-). Congratulations!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Sep 20, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## mhlee (Sep 20, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2012)

Congratulations, Len!


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2012)

Mae West said, "no man is complete until he is married- then he is finished".

Congratulations!


----------



## chefwatson (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats!

Now, go out and buy those knives you wanted. Wrap them in wedding paper, and put a card on them "To Len and Lizzy From _illegible squiggle_" and put them on the gift table at the wedding. Unwrap them, look surprised, and say, "wow! I wonder who gave us these great knives!" :wink:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats!!  

Good luck with all of the wedding stuff and I wish you all of the best!


----------



## echerub (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! I like the advice about getting / sneaking in a few more choice knives  ... although Lizzy's never actually seen all my knives together yet, so she might be a little surprised as it is when she sees them all together in the near future!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 21, 2012)

echerub said:


> Thank you, everyone! I like the advice about getting / sneaking in a few more choice knives  ... although Lizzy's never actually seen all my knives together yet, so she might be a little surprised as it is when she sees them all together in the near future!



You might be in trouble. My plan all along was to facilitate you getting married ASAP, Lizzy discovers the armoury, she insists upon a clearance, and it's necessary to sell of some of your best piece on KKF, where those in the know snap them up for ridiculously low prices.


----------



## echerub (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey, she's already joked about selling off part of the armory! I'm trying to keep it at just joking


----------

